# Something That Worked For Me.



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

I was having derealization for a week straight recently. I've always had it off and on, and still do, having it constantly for days, weeks, months sucks. I tried alot of things but I tried something new that seemed to help me the most. I'll try my best to explain it;

I would always try to focus on details of something. For example, if I was laying in bed covered up I would focus on all of the different details of what I was feeling. I would tell myself (in my head) "_I'm laying in bed, in my apartment. My blanket is over me. It's soft and smooth and warm._" Seems kind of weird, I know. But I would always focus on the color, texture, smell, etc. of what was happening around me.

Sorry I'm not better at explaining things, but here's another example: if I was laying next to my boyfriend, I would focus on him. I would think to myself "_he is rubbing my back, his hands are smooth, his beard is rough against my skin, his fingernails are short and sharp._" Just be mindful of your surroundings, would be my advice. It might seem silly, but it worked for me


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

hmmm... kiddie dp. wow man, a week. you're a trooper.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I know what your talking about, it's called mindfulness. It does help


----------



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

AustinSaliby said:


> hmmm... kiddie dp. wow man, a week. you're a trooper.


Umm, you obviously don't know how to read. I'm pretty sure I said I've always had it off and on. No need to be a douchebag.


----------

